# TN Classic at Twin Oaks



## TNGIRL (May 3, 2010)

Well ya'll knew I'd have some pictures of this past weekend!!!! I got there with my good friends Stanley and Kiva Walker on Wed. We set up their camper "up top" and had 3 great days before the weather turned really bad and the flood gates opened up!!! I sat with Dan Spier on Thurs and he put me thru my paces but I knapped out a pretty point for my first one!!! I did get to shoot 2 classes on Friday, women's longbow and women's recurve. But the heavy rains kept me from shooting Ruby June in the primitive class on Sat or Sun. So since I couldn't shoot my bow, I went around and socialized and sat in Pappy's knapping pit for hours on end watching and learning!! I took lots of pictures and made many new friends and re-kindled old friendships made in the past yrs. I plan to put pictures of the knapping under the primitive section. Many thanks to all the Twin Oaks staff for their assistance and help to everyone throughout the many days this shoot was held. They are The Best!!!!






 me with Mark "Pappy" Baggett





Stanley and Kiva Walker visit with Mark's dog "Sadie"





 I'm with Greg Bagwell, he's one of the fantastic bowyers at Twin Oaks that will help you build a bow!! And a heck of a nice fella!!





 Here I am with Clyde Gaskins, he is a vendor from Camden,TN and flint knapper. He's a real nice fella to trade with too!!!!




Keith Brake (on the left) and Anthony Hayner, will help you in any way you need!!!





 Some of the bow building shots.


----------



## Elbow (May 3, 2010)

Cool pics Tomi!!  Like the bow building! That is quiet the experience!
Looks like some nice people to shoot with!
El


----------



## TNGIRL (May 3, 2010)

round 2









Gary Davis and Mark Baggett letting me get a picture!!!! Gary is the person over the bow building at Twin Oaks.





 Here's Gordon from NGT about to work on his bow too!!!









 Kiva and Stanley Walker and myself at our campfire up top.





 some fine fellers to talk to!!!





 Jimmy Blackmon autographing his recent book "Southern Roots" for me. He posts as RangerB on many sites. A fine gentleman for sure!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (May 3, 2010)

round 3





 Those are some copperheads David killed at home and brought for skinning to put on bows!!!





 Dan Spier and myself with the point he instructed me in knapping!!! I was tickled to death!!!





 Arthur and Dorothy Anglin along with Brian Hall, sitting aorund their campsite working on bows!!!! they shoot with the NGT Club.





 Here's Dorothy showing off the bow that Brad Berg had finished and just gave her!!!! Some real nice people shoot with NGT club!!!





 Later on Brian Hall took up his "geetar" and sang a few songs he had written and a few requests.





 Here Brian and a fella named Ray put their music together for some great singing!!!





 Dan and Molly Spier and myself get in some visiting time before they take of on vacation!!!!





 Steve and Suzy Kitchens, showing off some of their "wares".


----------



## SELFBOW (May 3, 2010)

Looks like a very interesting time!


----------



## TNGIRL (May 3, 2010)

round 4





 Tony and Myrna Jetton, Stanley and Kiva Walker and myself on Friday about to get started shooting!!!





This target was really at a big distance!!! I was thrilled to have hit it!!





 Keith Oldacker taking aim on the men's stake.





 Here's the first bonus target for 21 points, and all three men got it!!!! Keith, Stanley and Tony!!!





 Myrna and Stanley get another 21 point bonus target!!!





 Here's Tony Jetton with his perfect shot on the "steel fox" for 11 bonus points!!! This target got alot of "kilt' arrows by the end of the day!!!





 Paul "cowboy" Wolfe and his daughter Emily from Texas.





 Mason Shelton, Jimmy Dee and Jimmy Shelton stopping to say Hi on the course.





 David Massengale, myself, Kiva and Stanley Walker and Myrna and Tony Jetton on the course.





 what a nice group of arras!!!!


----------



## Dennis (May 3, 2010)

Looks like i missed out, i will have to make it next year


----------



## TNGIRL (May 3, 2010)

one more set






 even in the rain, it's a great place to be!!









 some of the vendor ladies...you'll recognize from BigJim's, his lady love Barbara on the far right holding Polly the poodle!!!









 Colene Simmons (she made Ruby June in 2005) myself and Suzy Kitchens waiting the rain out....we think!!!





 Saturday a group from The Lost Tribe outta Memphis stopped by the camper to say Hi. Left to right is Sue Bingham, her brother Tom, her husband Bill and their good archery buddy Roy.





 trying to wait out the rain on Saturday is myself with Dorothy Anglin and Gayle Thompson, shooters from NGT.





 Mark and Joanie Baggett giving a bow and arrows to Emily Wolfe, her dad Paul by her side. She was one of the most enthusiatic shooters the weekend and was gifted the bow and arras because of it!!!





 One of the vendors Kim, suited up in real traditional garb!!!!





 Steve Parker and myself in the knapping pit!!!





 Here's a shot of a bunch of the shooters from my club in Crossville. What a great bunch of friends!!!! Hope ya'll enjoy the pictures and check out the ones I plan to post of knapping under the primitive site. thanks for looking!!!!!


----------



## Al33 (May 3, 2010)

Thank you, thank you, thank you, Ms Tomi for all the wonderful photo's and the names to go with everyone. I knew I could count on you to get some photo's for those of us that couldn't make the trip. Great job girl!!!!!!!


----------



## Joe "JC" Coots (May 4, 2010)

Lot's of familiar faces in those pics Miss Tomi, cept I don't know who that man is you said was Mason Shelton!  My how they grow up. 

As always with your great photos, thanks for sharing them. I can always count on you to capture for posterity any event we attend. One of these days I'm gonna make that trip.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (May 4, 2010)

Enjoyed the pictures Miss Tomi.  Sure hope I can get up there to that one one day.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 4, 2010)

Cool pics, Tomi, thanks for posting. That Steve Parker feller sure is a good lookin' specimen of manhood.  I've got a bunch I'll try to get posted up when I get a chance.


----------



## hogdgz (May 4, 2010)

Good pics Tomi, looks like yall had a blast.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 4, 2010)

What great pictures, names and story telling.
You did good! 
Thank you. 
What a great event, I wish I could have made the trip.


----------

